# Hi!



## Rollercoaster (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi!

I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes two weeks ago after getting symptoms on holiday. I've just started me final year at uni and, while I'm getting used to counting carbs and doing injections / blood checks, I can't help but feel shocked and gutted that this has happened to me and is with me for the rest of me life. I haven't really been myself since the diagnosis. Did anyone feel similar shortly after they were diagnosed?


----------



## Mark T (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Rollercoaster


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Rollercoaster, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Your reactions are perfectly normal and understandable - it's the sort of news that can change your life and no doubt pretty much out of the blue and unexpected. I was due to run in a marathon the week I was diagnosed, so I went from someone feeling fit and healthy to suddenly having this lifelong condition and feeling very mortal. Try not to be overwhelmed by it all, it is better to take it one day at a time and try not to let it dominate your thoughts. We are fortunate that, with luck and by giving it sufficient respect, diabetes is something that can be managed well and does not have to stop you from doing anything you want. It took me several months to get used to the idea and there are still times when it gets to me, but fr the most part it interferes very little with what I want to do. I have every intention of being around and fully intact to collect my 50 years with diabetes medal, just before I get my telegram from the queen (or king, probably!)

I'd suggest getting Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas as an excellent reference guide to living with Type 1. Also, you may be interested in joining Circle D, a social organisation for young people with diabetes, if there is a group near to where you live: http://www.circledrocks.co.uk/ - they are a great bunch of people!

Please ask anything that may be cofusing or troubling you and we'll do our best to help


----------



## slipper (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Rollercoaster, welcome to the forum which I am sure you will find a great help.


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Rollercoaster apt name for a diabetic, a warm welcome to the forum from me


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey there, 

It can take a while to go through all the emotions and finally accept it, but its good now you know...........diabetes management has come a long way, even in the last 5 years, and if you get educated early on [which I was not] then all will be cool.........

Its good you have found this site, it means you will be up there with experts and will be educating all your family on friends with the ins and outs.....


A warm welcome from me...................


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi rollercoaster. Welcome 

Most of us went through a form of grieving sometime (sometimes years) after diagnosis, which can take the form of shock, denial, depression, anger, etc.

If you can focus on understanding what's happened as fully as you can, thenhopefully you'll recognise it as a part of you (albeit unwelcome) and be able to accept it and control it.

What are you studying btw ?

Rob


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 20, 2011)

Rollercoaster said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes two weeks ago after getting symptoms on holiday. I've just started me final year at uni and, while I'm getting used to counting carbs and doing injections / blood checks, I can't help but feel shocked and gutted that this has happened to me and is with me for the rest of me life. I haven't really been myself since the diagnosis. Did anyone feel similar shortly after they were diagnosed?



Welcome to the forum Rollercoaster  I was diagnosed a couple of months after my 20th birthday shortly after coming back off holiday too. Took to the tests/jabs quickly, however the realisation hit me a few months later and it was around then that I kind of grieved over it. Luckily I found the forum and haven't looked back since


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for welcoming me to the forum. I've been looking around and it seems like a friendly, helpful and informative place. Prior to diagnosis, I didn't realise how many people were affected by diabetes and since being diagnosed, I've learnt a lot about it and the ups and downs of it. I'm still in shock a bit, I think. I'm fully comfortable with the injections, finger pricks and carb-counting, but I'm still shocked that part of me body has failed. I guess it's something I need to get me head around. While I've been told and I've read that diabetes shouldn't be something that takes over and dramatically changes your life, I'm finding that it is changing my life in ways. I used to drink and go out quite a lot and, frankly, I would drink to get drunk and now I've decided to quit altogether, another thing which will take a bit of getting used to. However, I'm a bit confused about alcohol. Are type-1s only allowed it in moderation, i.e. 1-2 drinks a night, or are we allowed more? I've heard conflicting things. 

I'm studying Classics at uni and am in me final year! I'll be graduating in June - scary!


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Rollercoaster. I don't think I've welcomed you yet, so welcome aboard. I can't answer your alcohol question I'm afraid as I don't drink myself and I'm Type 2 anyway. I can only advise all things in moderation. I'm sure others will be along to advise soon.

As to diabetes taking over your life, it's early days for you yet and it will seem all encompassing to start with. It's a bit like learning to drive. When you first get your provisional licence and start your lessons you don't know much and you think about it all the time. Once you've got some experience and passed your test it becomes second nature even though you still have to make sure you keep your car in good condition and have it serviced. XXXXX


----------



## ypauly (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your after diagnoses feelings sound normal to me.


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Rollercoaster! Your feelings of shock are very normal, I still get bogged down with worrying about diabetes at times and it's been 8 years! 

As for the alcohol, you should speak to your nurse / doctor about it, I think it is also covered in the DAFNE course if you are going on one. I think that alcohol in moderation is fine, I have tried no alcohol at all, went through a phase of drinking to get drunk and am thankfully now drinking small amounts with a meal once every week or so. I found when I started uni that I rebelled a bit and could drink a bottle of wine a night (most nights!)  I then got bored of going out and went through a tough patch with personal problems and stopped drinking after realising that I was drinking to cover up underlying problems. I then had a small wine with a meal in a pub and was really scared by the night time hypo it gave me (I was hallucinating and thought assassins were trying to break into my house to kill me!) which made me chose to stop drinking altogether. I now drink very little with a meal or on a special occasion out of personal choice. 

I would say, be careful but don't let diabetes stop you going out with your mates. Remember though that some drinks like beer contain carbs so might raise your sugar levels, and that alcohol can cause a later drop in sugar levels as late as the following day for some people - experimenting carefully is a good idea.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've always said that diabetes has to change your life otherwise you end up in hospital. But most of the changes are healthy and sensible. The rest can be a pain in the rear but are pretty much necessary 

As for drinking, like the others have said, you can have a couple but too much at once will probably skyrocket your BGs in the short term and then send you hypo through the night.

I've never tried the non-diabetic alcohol game so I never got on that merry go round. But obviously, it's easy to drink a lot once the first one is downed. Maybe better to abstain for now and then reintroduce it slowly if you miss it.

Don't forget you can inform your uni about any special needs in exams, etc such as needing food/coke or needing to test. I'm sure you've got all that sort of thing covered.

Rob


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## donnarob (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome 

Donna


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 6, 2011)

I've decided to abstain from drinking for a while. It's been 7 weeks so far (I was diagnosed just over four and a half weeks ago) and it's surprisingly easy. I've been out and been to parties and have not succumbed to the pressure to drink. I enjoy being sober and being able to remember everything the next day! 

Is the DAFNE course really worth it? What do they teach you on it? I ask because me doctor told me about it but it didn't sound that important - if it was important, surely they'd put me on it straight away>?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Rollercoaster

Welcome to the forum.

Tough news about your diagnosis. I'm another person who was diagnosed in final year of degree, so I know it can be a bit of an upheaval.

And you are right it can take quite some time to learn to live with it. Some people describe it as a sort of 'grieving' for your lost health (with similar phases of anger, denial, sadness etc). Something that you will work through I'm sure.

On the plus side - there's never been a better time to be diabetic(!). Modern treatment options and technologies mean that you have the very best chance of proceeding into old age while avoiding complications as long as you can play at 'being your own pancreas'.

As for drinking - like most things d-related moderation is important, but I've not always stuck strictly to the 2 drinks guidance


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 6, 2011)

If you are not sure about DAFNE (though many do find it very worthwhile) you might find either of these hugely respected books worth looking up in the library/springing for on Amazon...

John Walsh - Using Insulin

Gary Scheiner - Think like a pancreas

Both are American (so need a bit of on-the-hoof translation) but deal in detail about how to get the very best control from MDI (multiple daily injections).


----------



## Natalie123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm going on one of these courses soon, not DAFNE but my area's version. They teach carb counting which I already know but they also teach you about how to deal with exercise, alcohol, stress, hormones - for women, and answer your questions. I will let you know what I think of it, apparently I need to do the course before I start on the pump


----------



## imtrying (Oct 7, 2011)

Rollercoaster said:


> I've decided to abstain from drinking for a while. It's been 7 weeks so far (I was diagnosed just over four and a half weeks ago) and it's surprisingly easy. I've been out and been to parties and have not succumbed to the pressure to drink. I enjoy being sober and being able to remember everything the next day!
> 
> Is the DAFNE course really worth it? What do they teach you on it? I ask because me doctor told me about it but it didn't sound that important - if it was important, surely they'd put me on it straight away>?



welcome to the forum Rollercoaster. 

YES go on DAFNE it is very worth it. I've been diagnosed for 19 years and only this week am I going on it....it's taken me years to get on one so if they want you on it, snatch it out their hands!! at the end of the day...it can't do you any harm can it? I think the majority of people on here would say it's very worthwhile. Good luck


----------



## heasandford (Oct 12, 2011)

picked up this thread because my daughter's friend has just been diagnosed, I'm sure she will be feeling just like you, it is a shattering experience but you've been given some good advice and sounds like you're doing incredibly well even if you don't feel like it! 

I would like to wholeheartedly recommend DAFNE, or any other education in diabetes, it's amazing what you learn, and the nurses are ususally very supportive and enthusiatic (without being creepy!) It is still new in some areas which may be why your doc isn't as passionate about it as we all are!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Oct 12, 2011)

Rollercoaster said:


> I've decided to abstain from drinking for a while. It's been 7 weeks so far (I was diagnosed just over four and a half weeks ago) and it's surprisingly easy. I've been out and been to parties and have not succumbed to the pressure to drink. I enjoy being sober and being able to remember everything the next day!
> 
> Is the DAFNE course really worth it? What do they teach you on it? I ask because me doctor told me about it but it didn't sound that important - if it was important, surely they'd put me on it straight away>?



hey-ho and welcome! Sorry, I'm a bit behind with checking in, I disappear for a few days and miss loads of posts!

DAFNE, or your areas equilivent is fab! My area called theirs STILE in shropshire and was quite apt as it is so rural and full of, well, stiles!

The info is really interesting, EVEN if you think you know everything you learn something. BUT the most valuable thing I got from it and others too, is the group environment. To learn that everyone feels the same, gets frustrated and your not alone was theraputic! 
I think given your 1st post that you feel lost and let down, this experience would be really really good for you, plus we can all have a giggle and laugh at peoples hypo experiences, some are hilarious and some scary! I thought Heston Blumental was in my bedroom...turned out to be a bald paramedic with glasses on!!!!

Good luck with the massive learning curve, ask us all as much as you like, I had no support whatsoever at diagnosis and found this place 10years later. I am sure if I had found this earlier, I may not have been so naughty and rebellious! 

Take care and book into DAFNE, there can be long waiting times anyway so best to get on a waiting list if so!!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

I think I will go on the DAFNE course - it can't do me any harm and form what you all are saying about it, it does indeed seem worthwhile and informative. Every little helps! 

Some days I think long and hard about being diabetic and I try to think of myself 10, 20 years in the future still injecting and checking blood daily! Sometimes it does upset me to think that this is something I have for life. On the other hand, other days I'm absolutely fine and it seems almost as if the diabetes has become second nature to me. I definitely feel on the whole more acceptant of it than I did a few weeks ago. 

hyper-Suze, that hypo experience sounds pretty funny! How long have you been diabetic and how often do you have hypos? 

How did everyone else react when they got told the news? How long did it take you to fully accept it? And do you think having a condition like this makes you a stronger person in the long run?>


----------



## D_G (Oct 17, 2011)

Rollercoaster said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes two weeks ago after getting symptoms on holiday. I've just started me final year at uni and, while I'm getting used to counting carbs and doing injections / blood checks, I can't help but feel shocked and gutted that this has happened to me and is with me for the rest of me life. I haven't really been myself since the diagnosis. Did anyone feel similar shortly after they were diagnosed?



Hi Roller, sorry you had to join us. i noticed your story and i also was diagnosed with type one 6 months after coming back from my holiday (although i am sure i probably had the symptoms shortly after i came back) Its all such a big shock and Its all very overwhelming but it will get easier, anyone will tell you that  if you need to talk or ask any questions feel free to pm me or just ask anyone on the forum, we are all friendly 

As for the whole drinking thing, its all about moderation! im not sure what you drink but i think beer/lager is pretty carby (someone correct me if im wrong) When i go out i tend to stick to spirits and soft drinks like Vodka and lemonade as the vodka brings your blood sugars down and the lemonade sort of balances it back out again  As you have just been diagnosed your body may still be in the honeymoon period (a period where your pancreas is still producing a tiny bit of insulin) it can last up to a year so its worth keeping an eye on your levels when you are out but make sure you have something to eat after drinking and before you go to bed to keep your levels steady overnight  

Diabetes is life changing if you had a previous life to grieve over (much like i did) but you will adapt and dont think you cant go out and have fun with your friends x


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi D_G!

To be honest, I don't think I could manage drinking in moderation! I started drinking properly just over three years ago and I only used to drink to get drunk. I would only drink on nights out or at parties and since being diagnosed, I've still gone out with me friends and have been to parties but haven't had a drop and I've still enjoyed the nights. I think I'd rather not drink than have it only in moderation because I used drink to get drunk and I would drink quite a lot on nights out (a lot being around 10-12 units). I'm starting to realise I don't need to and shouldn't rely on alcohol to have a good time like I used to.

So what are the rules about alcohol? What exactly does it do to blood levels? You said vodka lowers levels but then the lemonade or whatever mixer will balance it out, but how does alcohol lower levels? I'm still a bit uninformed about alcohol.

Thanks!


----------



## D_G (Oct 18, 2011)

Rollercoaster said:


> Hi D_G!
> 
> To be honest, I don't think I could manage drinking in moderation! I started drinking properly just over three years ago and I only used to drink to get drunk. I would only drink on nights out or at parties and since being diagnosed, I've still gone out with me friends and have been to parties but haven't had a drop and I've still enjoyed the nights. I think I'd rather not drink than have it only in moderation because I used drink to get drunk and I would drink quite a lot on nights out (a lot being around 10-12 units). I'm starting to realise I don't need to and shouldn't rely on alcohol to have a good time like I used to.
> 
> ...



Hey, no worries im thinking back to last year when it was me asking all these questions 

All alcohol lowers blood levels, this is because your liver is responsible for 2 things - releasing glucose into the blood stream (it does this steadily throughout the day, this is why we have to have background insulin), and processing all those nasty alcohol toxins! So Your liver can only do one function at a time so when you drink its working at processing the alcohol and so it cannot release any glucose into the bloodstream, therefore lowering your levels! I continues to do this long after you have had a drink and some even need to lower thier insulin for their next meal. 

I was exactly the same as you, i drink to get drunk and have a good night, since diagnosis i have been taking it a bit easier but do tend to have blowouts for birthdays and events (i know i shouldnt but i make sure i know what im doing and check my levels) But then i stop for a while and sort of do a detox where i dont drink for a few months and feel loads better! But i go out most weekends and dont have a drink, i dont belive you need it to have a good time, its all about the company your with 

I hope i have enlightened you at least a little lol x


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi again,

So how long does it take the liver to process the toxins carried by alcohol? Does it take longer the more alcohol you have? Me doctor told me if I was going to drink to have something to eat beforehand. So the food is important so the alcohol doesn't lower the levels too much?

When you have a 'blowout', how much do you have, if you don't mind my asking?  Alcohol is a very grey subject for me right now; it's quite vague and unclear. You have enlightened me quite a bit - thanks! I think I will continue abstaining for a while - me wallet's certainly not as empty as before!


----------



## D_G (Oct 18, 2011)

Rollercoaster said:


> Hi again,
> 
> So how long does it take the liver to process the toxins carried by alcohol? Does it take longer the more alcohol you have? Me doctor told me if I was going to drink to have something to eat beforehand. So the food is important so the alcohol doesn't lower the levels too much?
> 
> When you have a 'blowout', how much do you have, if you don't mind my asking?  Alcohol is a very grey subject for me right now; it's quite vague and unclear. You have enlightened me quite a bit - thanks! I think I will continue abstaining for a while - me wallet's certainly not as empty as before!




Heyy, glad I have been of some use lol its strange me answering all these questions when before it was me asking them lol! 

I'm not sure how long exactly its processed but the more you drink the longer it will take, this is why its important to eat food after drinking and before bed as your levels will keep going down due to the alcohol. And yes it is also important to eat before you drink as this slows down the absorbtion of anything you drink

When I go out for drinks I could have 5-6 drinks and maybe a few shots (I'm a lightweight anyway lol) then I would have something like a burger or portion of ships or maybe even a sandwich to keep my levels steady during the night and almost always wake up the next day with perfect levels 

I am in no way recommending you do this by the way just to be clear, every diabetic is differetn even more so for you as your newly diagnosed so it all effects us differently! This is just my experiences and I'm not saying its even the right thing to do lol


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 23, 2011)

OK I'm starting to understand it all a bit better now. I was a bit confused at first as to exactly how alcohol affected levels but it's now becoming a lot clearer, thanks! I haven't had any alcohol for 10 weeks now (I was diagnosed 7 weeks ago) and, while I do kind of miss it, I don't see myself needing it any more like I used to. I'm sure in the future I'll drink again, but for now, I'm enjoying being sober and the benefits of it. Nights out are completely different when you're sober! It's certainly an eye-opening experience!


----------

